
4chan’s Vitalik Buterin Death Hoax Crashes Ethereum Price - jonsouth
http://bitsonline.com/ethereum-vitalik-death-hoax/
======
davidgerard
There is no reason to think this was it. There's been ICOs realising their ETH
deposits.

~~~
sushid
I don't think that was the reason at all but do you have any tx proofs?

